
Manning Books – Half Price on All MEAPS - myth_drannon
https://www.manning.com/dotd
======
clishem
I don't like Manning books in general. The writing is often unnecessarily
verbose and their books contain lots of redundant diagrams.

With the last book I bought from them they refused to honour their refund
policy for MEAP releases, because at the time they _read_ my request for a
refund, the full book had already been released (which was nearly two weeks
after I had actually sent them a request). They still allowed me to exchange
for another book, but this was not a positive experience.

